# Visa grant letter received!!!



## zonaid (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi dear all,
Would like to share the wonderful news that just today I got my Visa grant letter from CO. Can't even thinking of what to do now, what s going around..... everything else are looking like unimportant and blurring other than this Visa))))

I must show my heart-felt gratitude to this wonderful forum. From the very beginning I have come across a wonderful participants and expert expats here, helped me with like million dollar valued advises and replies. I specially thank Anj for her wonderful contributions and replies whenever I wondered around some queries, nevertheless all other mods performed equivalent excellent jobs to keep us rolling on the right track.

I would like to share my timeline below

Subclass: VE 175
ACS done: August, 2008 (2231-79 NEC)
IELTS: March 19, 2009 - Me - 8.0, 8.0, 7.0, 6.5, Spouse - (cant remember all) base: 5.0
Joined Expat forum: 15 March, 2009
DIAC Lodgement: 26 March, 2009
Letter from DIAC: September, 2009 (As not on CSL/modl, i can expect 3 more years)
Fustrations Fustrations Fustrations ......
Reassessment from ACS: Dec, 2009 (2231-79 C#)
DIAC Update: January, 2010
CO assigned: March 3, 2010 (got to know from a reply of PLE)
Med and PCC asked: March 5, 2010
Med sent: 15th March
PCC sent: 16th March (emaiiled)
*Visa granted: 19th March!!!*
(Also, today happens to be my Mom's birthday, we are planing for a heavy dine out and surprise all of the family members....)

Please pray for us. We just have started planning out our move. We want to reach there within next March.

Again thank you all here. I strongly hope that I will be more regular here returning very often to have your most valuable suggestions.

Regards.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Dolly


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

zonaid said:


> Hi dear all,
> Would like to share the wonderful news that just today I got my Visa grant letter from CO. Can't even thinking of what to do now, what s going around..... everything else are looking like unimportant and blurring other than this Visa))))
> 
> I must show my heart-felt gratitude to this wonderful forum. From the very beginning I have come across a wonderful participants and expert expats here, helped me with like million dollar valued advises and replies. I specially thank Anj for her wonderful contributions and replies whenever I wondered around some queries, nevertheless all other mods performed equivalent excellent jobs to keep us rolling on the right track.
> ...


Congratulation, that is one long wait.


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi zonaid,

Heartiest Congratulations!!!

Happy birthday for your Mom; that's definitely your mother's prayers which are helping you.


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulation buddy.....


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Congs!


zonaid said:


> Hi dear all,
> Would like to share the wonderful news that just today I got my Visa grant letter from CO. Can't even thinking of what to do now, what s going around..... everything else are looking like unimportant and blurring other than this Visa))))
> 
> I must show my heart-felt gratitude to this wonderful forum. From the very beginning I have come across a wonderful participants and expert expats here, helped me with like million dollar valued advises and replies. I specially thank Anj for her wonderful contributions and replies whenever I wondered around some queries, nevertheless all other mods performed equivalent excellent jobs to keep us rolling on the right track.
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations Zonaid... I wish you good luck... I am happy that you made it ..! when are you planning to moove and where?


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

Congratulations Zonaid, wish you all the best!!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Best wishes for you, say Happy B-Day from all of us over here to your Mamma 


zonaid said:


> Hi dear all,
> Would like to share the wonderful news that just today I got my Visa grant letter from CO. Can't even thinking of what to do now, what s going around..... everything else are looking like unimportant and blurring other than this Visa))))
> 
> I must show my heart-felt gratitude to this wonderful forum. From the very beginning I have come across a wonderful participants and expert expats here, helped me with like million dollar valued advises and replies. I specially thank Anj for her wonderful contributions and replies whenever I wondered around some queries, nevertheless all other mods performed equivalent excellent jobs to keep us rolling on the right track.
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations zonaid. wish you well


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Congratulations Zonaid :clap2:


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations :cheer2:


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations Zonaid 

Happy birthday to your Mom.......and All the best for your moove to Australia


----------



## zonaid (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you all. I really am happy to be on your boat.
I'll wait for about this year, as in my current company I'll be completing my 5 years - a good amount of gratuity/super annuation is waiting for me I hope. Just meeting that timeline, I am planning to fly to Sydney.

cheers.


----------



## Adit (Jul 25, 2009)

zonaid said:


> Thank you all. I really am happy to be on your boat.
> I'll wait for about this year, as in my current company I'll be completing my 5 years - a good amount of gratuity/super annuation is waiting for me I hope. Just meeting that timeline, I am planning to fly to Sydney.
> 
> cheers.


Congrats Zonaid.. good luck


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats to you on getting Visa
........................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------

